# Dockingstation und gentoo

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich will mir fürs Laptop ne Dockingstation kaufen. Jetzt die Frage geht das unter Gentoo oder muss man da auf irgendwas achten?

Konkret geht es um ein Acer Travelmate 6292 mit einem Acer EZ Dock II.

Sebastian

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Von Toshiba kann ich sagen das es geht, zumindest bei den Portreplikatoren (kein USB). Das Portege A600 geht auf jeden fall. Das habe ich im Einsatz. Andere Modelle von Toshiba habe ich schon mit SuSE gesehen. Allerdings immer nur mit Portreplikatoren die nicht USB basierend sind. Ob Acer auch geht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wenn der Acer EZ Dock II ein Portreplikator ist eher ja. Wenn nicht kann es sein das nicht alle Anschlüsse gehen. Kommt eben auf die Schmittstelle an.

----------

## cryptosteve

Bei Lenovo/IBM gibt es auch keine Probleme. Es funktioniert alles, nur den VGA-Ausgang hab ich nicht getestet. Hier rennt ein Lenovo T500 Notebook an entsprechendem Advanced Mini-Dock.

----------

## musv

Hab für mein Uraltnotebook - Dell Latitude c610 auch eine Docking Station, die ich allerdings nie benutze. Aber da ging auch alles soweit. Im Kernel gab's dazu irgendwo ein Option, die was mit Dockingstation zu tun hatte. Weiß aber nicht mehr, was das genau war und ob man das überhaupt braucht.

----------

## Dirk_G

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hab für mein Uraltnotebook - Dell Latitude c610 auch eine Docking Station, die ich allerdings nie benutze. Aber da ging auch alles soweit. Im Kernel gab's dazu irgendwo ein Option, die was mit Dockingstation zu tun hatte. Weiß aber nicht mehr, was das genau war und ob man das überhaupt braucht.

 

Meist wohl das hier  http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ACPI_DOCK.html

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wird alles prima erkannt. Das ACPI Dock hatte ich schon drin. Grafik, USB, FireWire, Netzwerk und Sound geht prima. 

Sebastian

----------

